# rusty skull cross



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

A great use for small foam scraps is to bang out some crosses. I made this one over the weekend with nothing more than a plastic skull mask, some scraps, spray paint and a handful of screws. Enjoy.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Good looking tombstone. Nice way to make use of some scrap foam.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

that's up-cycling at it's finest! Looks great


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Nice! What a way to use what's left over from other projects.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

that is very cool, I like


----------



## spankyr1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Did the spraypaint eat through the foam any ? Or did u use the foam friendly paint?


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

spankyr1 said:


> Did the spraypaint eat through the foam any ? Or did u use the foam friendly paint?


The cross itself is actually made from PVC expanded foam, so it takes spray directly without melting. The smaller parts are made from 1" pink foam end scraps coated w/ latex paint to prevent melting.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Excellent use of scraps and stuff


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nicely done.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Like it a lot!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Lovely job!


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

I would of never guessed it was made of scraps! Job well done!


----------



## Rich_K (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes very creepy! love that evil grin! Nice work!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Pretty darned awesome.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

oooh now this one i likey very much


----------

